# Winchester 12ga Cracked Receiver...



## Buck (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a Winchester Model 59 12ga here...  As you'll see the receiver is cracked...  This gun was a gift to my Great Uncle for is retirement from Georgia Power in 1968...  Was told that this was the year that Winchester used aluminum receivers on the Model 59...  I suppose they stopped using the aluminum receivers because of similar instances shown below which happened while my brother was shooting the gun?

Anyway, you see the condition of it now, what do 
I do with the gun now?  Are there any replacement parts available or do I just toss it?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 9, 2007)

It's toast.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 9, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> It's toast.



Would make a nice wallhanger!   Keep it and leave it leaning by the front door...if you ever get robbed, they'll grab the gun and haul it outta there!


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 9, 2007)

you might find a old reciever on the net. Google it. Since it means something to you, oil it up and put it in the closet while you look. You might find one sooner than you think.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wall hanger.  

You may be able to find another receiver, possibly, scouring the i-net as I  know you can find barrels (corson's barrels).  

Just some friendly advice:  disassemble it and remove the firing pin, just in case someone is tempted or forgets, and tries to shoot that "Claymore/Anti-personnel" shotgun.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Dec 9, 2007)

Might Look Through Shotgun New and Find a Receiver.


----------



## wildcatt (Dec 11, 2007)

*win59*

call GUN PARTS,they list win 59 reciever at $51.limited quantities and must run thru ffl.


----------



## burresse (Feb 8, 2008)

Model 50 and model 59 Winchesters are of the same design and the receivers are interchangeable, but forearms are not due to the variation of barrel diameters between the 2 models.  

Model 50s were available in a steel receiver version or an aircraft grade aluminum alloy receiver version.  The aluminum version has an A suffix after the serial number and most have the circular stress relief hole pictured in your posting to reduce the propensity to crack.  

Model 59s were all made of the aircraft aluminum alloy. Cracking is common in all aluminum receiver models in which heavy loads are frequently fired.  I alway use standard field loads in my 50s and 59s and have never had a crack in over 40 years of use.  

Receivers are scarce, but other parts are easy to find due to the eventual parting out of cracked guns. You can either sell your gun for parts or hope that you are lucky enough to find a receiver one day.  Winchester has not offered replacement receivers since the late 1960s or early 1970s.

Excercise extreme caution when purchasing a used aluminum reciever........cracking is not alway obvious even with close inspection and there is usally a good reason why a receiver was removed from service.  Stripping of the threads at the junction of the receiver and stock is also common when stock tightness is not appropriately maintained.

Firing a gun with a cracked receiver can result in serious injury or death.  I suggest you render the firearm inoperable to prevent the possibility of catastrophic failure.


----------



## ruphus (Feb 8, 2008)

bob's gun parts . com. he has just about anything you want. new or used


----------

